# Merry ans Pippin



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Got a bit of a surprise yesterday, one of the Nigerian does had twins! Didn't even know she was pregnant! She dried herself up a while ago, so I just put her out in the pasture and forgot about her, but some of the human kids went out there yesterday and found her with 2 pretty cute little kids!

Doeling(Merry)














Buckling(Pippin)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I love the names!!


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

They are beautiful, I love black and white goats!!! My weakness


----------

